# Great Trim Jig



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice confirmation. Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review.

I will order one.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine came today.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

How does it work, and what does it add to the flush trim bit that you're already using? Guess I'm a little confused.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You will be less confused if you go to the FastCap site and watch the video.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Long ago I did that with a belt sander. Worked ok, but I wrecked a few shelves sanding through the oak veneer. I've never been much of a router man. I took a look at the videos on fastcap site. Looks like this would be a great help. Much better than trying to register the router base against the edge of a 3/4 thick board.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for this review! This is a very helpful tool.

I see how the white bearing part works, but what is the red flange for?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The original version did not have the red flange. It helps keep your hand out of the router bit.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah! Thanks! Good to know.


----------

